# Munich Olympic 1972



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Any Longines literature than covers the Ultra-Quartz model is rare, so when this Italian advert from 1972 turned up on eBay, I had to have it...and it came through the postbox this morning :thumbsup:

It covers both the Ultra-Quartz and the Ultronic; Longines were the official timekeepers at the Munich Olympics in 1972. I've included an English translation below the advert. The Ultronics, which have the same ESA 9162/9164 tuning fork movements as the Omega, Tissot F300s, were considered very accurate but when lined up against the Ultra-Quartz, they don't come close. h34r:

I've always been a fan of the Ultra-Quartz watch (Cal. 6512) but it's very difficult to find them and even more difficult to find working ones  .... but I have a couple :wink2:.










*Longines, the forefront of electronic measurement of the time.*

*Longines Ultra-Quartz* and the first electronic watch in the world with cybernetic circuit, receiving the oscillations of Quartz movement, compares them and, if necessary, corrected. This process of self-control ensures a precision watch almost absolute, ranging up to about one minute per year.

*Longines Ultronic* and the watch movement with second-generation balanced tuning fork, which guarantees precision high, ranging up to about one minute per month.

Longines watch in all, even in the smallest models for women found a very high professional level, with a refinement of line and execution which have given a prestigious Longines do the undisputed worldwide fame.

Case and gold bracelet.

Gold case, leather bracelet.

Steel case and bracelet.

Longines official timekeeping at the Olympics in Munich 1972


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Beautiful! If I am not mistaken those are the ones with point to point wiring on their circuit boards. A real rat's nest and apparenty almost impossibe to repair. Regards and congratulations.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Great advert, I love original literature/ brochures especially for an advanced item of its time.

The watches are stunning, well done on having two ! :clapping: The way the hands pass under the markers is sheer class.

Dave


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

johndozier said:


> Beautiful! If I am not mistaken those are the ones with point to point wiring on their circuit boards. A real rat's nest and apparenty almost impossibe to repair. Regards and congratulations.


I've got a small collection of these....some much worse than others...but its the coils that get damaged and usually by careless repairmen.

Some bad 'uns:










And a working one with the coil:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Really nice find Paul and congrats on the ultra quartzes. I was offered a deal on one but I have shied away from them due to the difficulty in finding parts. Seems that a working replacement movement is more costly than most watches! The symbol on the dial is a nice touch.

I do have an Ultra Cron but they are fairly common.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Gorgeous! Where's the crown located?


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> johndozier said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful! If I am not mistaken those are the ones with point to point wiring on their circuit boards. A real rat's nest and apparenty almost impossibe to repair. Regards and congratulations.
> ...


That movement is just incredible !

Sheer watch porn :naughty:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice. I bought a non-runner a few months ago, just to see what the movement looked like 'in the flesh'.

There is definitely something wrong with me :bangin:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've always fancied an Ultra-Quartz to complete what I consider to be the set of three: HF mechanical, Ultronic and Ultra-quartz. Â Longines seemed to have all these bases covered at this time. Â Here are the other two:

*Longines Admiral HF and Ultronic*








Â

*High Frequency Cal. 6952*










*Admiral HF Caseback*










*Longines Cal. 6312 Tuning Fork Movement (EISA 9162)*


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow stunning I just love those dial batons. Now where will I find one??? (If I can afford it)


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

There are things twixt heaven and earth that I never dreamed of. :kewlpics:

That includes Longines Ultra Quartz. :thumbsup:

Thank you for showing us those S H. :clapping:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Gorgeous! Where's the crown located?


is it set into the back of the watch..?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice post Paul it,s always good to find some old documents and even better to see your Ultra Quartz very accurate as per the literature states even the 9162 is a good timekeeper at a minute a month, that must as good as any Rolex.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

vamos666 said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous! Where's the crown located?
> ...


It is indeed..as per 214 Accutons and early Timex electrics:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> vamos666 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


Yay! I got one right!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ETCHY said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I have to agree :yes:


----------

